# g35 v35 importing question



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

Now we have the new infinity g35 here in the states and my understanding is that the skyline v35 is the same thing except its rhd am I right?

well if that is the case then would we have a problem importing the v35 to the states cause they have emmissions and crash testing and what not on the g35 and it can be said that its the same model and same company and stuff.

I asked the dealer here and he new aboloute squat


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

v35 is the chassis code for the skyline/g35 itself (ie: successor to the r34) :thumbup: 

it was my understanding that the cars were identical except for the badging and RHD , and that both JDM and USDM engines had the same emissions equipment.
(some1 correct me if im wrong)

so is it your question , that you want to import a JDM v35 ? did you just want RHD ?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

OmegaManEX said:


> v35 is the chassis code for the skyline/g35 itself (ie: successor to the r34) :thumbup:
> 
> it was my understanding that the cars were identical except for the badging and RHD , and that both JDM and USDM engines had the same emissions equipment.
> (some1 correct me if im wrong)
> ...


ok im sorry 
ya I like the g35 coupe alot but its like 35-38 grand, now how I see it the skyline and the g35 is the same except the "wow thats a rhd" factor 
so figure that my next question would be if its possible to get the skyline here then would it be worth it to get one 

I suppose I can just get a g35 and rebadge it and convert to rhd but why??
If im going to pay almost 40,000 dollars for a car might as well get excatly what I want.
And yes I want a rhd I have no Idea why but I do.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

I believe you'll find that a US model will be cheaper then trying to get a JDM model imported. Here's why, right from NHTSA's site:



> While there is no specific restriction on importing a right-hand drive vehicle, an eligibility number based on a substantially similar U.S.- certified motor vehicle may not apply. Our experience has shown that the safety performance of right-hand drive vehicles is not necessarily the same as that of apparently similar left-hand drive vehicles offered for sale in this country. However, we will consider them "substantially similar" if the manufacturer advises us that the right-hand drive vehicle would perform the same as the certified left-hand drive vehicle in crash tests. If the vehicle is not substantially similar to one sold in the U.S., the RI would have to demonstrate that the vehicle, when modified, would comply with the applicable Federal motor vehicle safety standards, which could involve crash testing several vehicles.


So, either you get a letter from Nissan saying it's good to go (which they won't do because it could make them liable if you get into accident) or go through an RI.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

alright so I figure not worth the hassle or dough 

thanks guys


----------

